# Cories in harder water/alkaline?



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Hey everybody!


So, i went to the store today, and , no pool filter sand 

But, i will be getting petco's sand, as i have heard many good things.

Since i will be getting sand, it got me thinking.

I HAVE ALWAYS WANTED cories, they are my absolute favorite fish. Bettas are second, i know....


I know my tank is 10 GAL. Could i possibly keep 1 or two of the ALBINOS with my betta?

*i will clean it twice a week if i have to.

i check my water using test strips, but i could also get it checked at petsmart tommorrow when i go to get sand.

if i can have cories, will they be able to adapt? I am almost positive my LFS fish are farm-raised in our conditonds, but i will call them RIGHT NOW lol and ask.

Also, what special care do they need? are they hardy?

last but not least, should i wait a couple weeks after i add the sand to add them, or add them when i add the sand, IF I CAN HAVE THEM?

*:-D:lol::-D

Thanks, i love how many possiblities this sand offers!

I will test my tank with the STRIPS right now, and have it tested at petsmart tommorrow. I will POST my readings in a minute


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sand is great Bronze Cories adapt well to hard water occosional bottom feeder wafers they are omnivores but for your tank please get pygmy cories.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ph: a little higher than 7.8
akalinity: 300
hardness(GH): 150


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=109395&page=77 http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Pygmy_Cory


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

They are shoaling fish, they're better in groups of 4-5 or more. I'm getting albino versions of the bronze cories. They take forever to eat. Omnivores, shrimp pellets and occasional algae wafers are good. (; They need soft substrate so when you buy them, there needs to be sand. They're a little bit hardy and remember to take out Honeycomb, add the cories, (After QT) and then add Honeycomb back in. You know, territorial reasons.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

1 or 2 cories isn't advised...they're shoaling fish. You'll need more if you want them happy & healthy.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

sheesh...what has been with thes forums lately!

Just called petsmart, and they are in fact keeping the cories in the SAME EXACT water parameters as me!

They currently carry:

-peppered
-green
-albino

which is the smallest and/or the hardiest?

I could always upgrade later..


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> They are shoaling fish, they're better in groups of 4-5 or more. I'm getting albino versions of the bronze cories. They take forever to eat. Omnivores, shrimp pellets and occasional algae wafers are good. (; They need soft substrate so when you buy them, there needs to be sand. They're a little bit hardy and remember to take out Honeycomb, add the cories, (After QT) and then add Honeycomb back in. You know, territorial reasons.


thanks so much Lebron!

I will take him out, because i need to add the sand.
I think i might get either bronze or peppered.
could i get 2 for now and upgrade later?

could they readily adapt to my conditons? My petsmart is like right next door and they use plain tap water, conditioned of course:-D

you think the pygmies are hardy?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Like I pointed out the PH is tooi high and the tank is too small order some pygmy cories online.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> thanks so much Lebron!
> 
> I will take him out, because i need to add the sand.
> I think i might get either bronze or peppered.
> ...


I'll get you some links from TFK. That site has EVERYTHING. I only know about the bronze cories. Sorry. I think they are, not like neon tetras.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Your cories won't flat out die or anything if you only have 2, but they'll still be happier in larger groups...I'd consider adding a few more if possible and upgrading like you suggested.

If you want to buy cories online you'll have to acclimate them, obviously. The advantage to buying cories by your place is that they're already used to the water params.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The PH is too high and tank too small get some adorible pygmies.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i think i will buy cories from my LFS, because they have bred in my water at the LFS>

Which cories are better, i will be getting 2 for now, and yes, i will upgrade.

-peppered?
-green?
-ablino?

I have heard the peppered or albinos are the smallest? Is this true?

They should adapt, shouldnt they?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Please get pygmies the lnks I posted said plain and simple.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Here. This is the Bronze/Albino. It's just the color, not a different type. Pygmy and Pepper.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> The PH is too high and tank too small get some adorible pygmies.


if my PH is too high wouldnt that mean that any cories wouldnt work? My LFS BREEDS these fish in my water params.


i will be probably getting two of a species, or one albino and one peppered, do 2x PWC's a week, UNTILL i upgrade :-D


there are no pygmies around, and i am afraid to ship


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You meant the Emerald Cory instead of green, right? ^^
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/emerald-catfish/


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Emerald cories aren't cories, they are bronchis splendens, not related to corydoras aenus (bronze/albino), bronze/albino get pretty big (the largest actually) so a 20 gallon is reccomended. Peppereds and Pandas'd be fine in a 10 though. Cories need a shoal of 4 as others have said. Don't get 2 and get more later. Might as well just get them all at once.

In order of largest to smallest:
-Bronze/Albino (20 gallon is better)
-Peppered/Panda (fine in a 10)
-Hasborus/Pygmy (fine in a 10)

You could fit probably 4-5 of the peppered/panda in a 10 and 6 of the hasborus/pygmy. Pandas aren't has hardy. For some reason they don't last as long!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pygmy Cories are a different species Bettas are bred in tanks they cant turn around in and as I said your tank is too small.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

hmm

it is between the peppered and albinos, as they are the smallest.

the pygmies are more delicate and dont adapt as easily, so i think i will stay away from those for now.


EDIT 

Maisy, thank you.


I think i will stick to 2-3 peppered cories.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> if my PH is too high wouldnt that mean that any cories wouldnt work? My LFS BREEDS these fish in my water params.
> 
> 
> i will be probably getting two of a species, or one albino and one peppered, do 2x PWC's a week, UNTILL i upgrade :-D
> ...


 Please get a proper shoal, then add another once you get a larger tank...


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> hmm
> 
> it is between the peppered and albinos, as they are the smallest.
> 
> the pygmies are more delicate and dont adapt as easily, so i think i will stay away from those for now.


 Albinos are the LARGEST. Not the smallest.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Finally and from what I have read different varities dont school not sure if its true pygmy are way better for your small tank.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ok, so 3 peppered's?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Emerald cories aren't cories, they are bronchis splendens, not related to corydoras aenus (bronze/albino),


I saw the catfish part, sorry!  Olympia told me this, I completely forgot. xD Oh, and Pandas like a cooler tropical temperature like 72-75.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Please get a proper shoal, then add another once you get a larger tank...


I agree with this. Upgrading is recommended...I'd hold off buying them until you can properly house a larger group.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

so i can't hold 2-3 peppered's in my tank?

Not with one single betta?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Get pygmy cories http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/bottom-dwelling-fish/55-corydoras-habrosus.html http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/bottom-dwelling-fish/479-pygmy-cory.html http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/bottom-dwelling-fish/481-hyalobagrus-ornatus.html


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

it says they need even softer water, acidity levels higher than regular cories, and are harder to find and adapt.

If i do choose pygmies how many?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Three to 5.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Hm...have you tried the stocking calculator? It'll help you get a general idea of how many fish you can stock. tbh I've never kept cories so I don't know all that much about them.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

hmmmm....


my cories at my LFS are already adapted..but need a bigger tank...
pygmies are hard to find but perfect, and not adapted.....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The link I posted said 15 for Bronze Cory.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

*HERES WHAT THE STOCKING CALCULATOR SAID

i am at 66% capacity with plenty of filtration...

*
http://www.aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor....AqSpeciesWindowSize=short&AqSearchMode=simple


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

it says my PH of 7.8 is the MAX ph for cories, but will work.

I proceeded to add *a total of 4 cories to the calculator, just to see*and it says 89% stocked.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Like we've been saying, they're shoaling fish...please add more if you're able to.

Edit: nvm, you posted before I did...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That stocking device is based on the amount of fish, not the bioload.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

so the 4 would be ok?

I already do 1 25% a week, i could do more if i need too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Would 5 pygmy cories in a 10 gallon heated filtered tank with 50 percent water changes and 7.6 PH.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bronze Cories grow 2 to three inches and are very active.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i have 7.8 ph


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What would it say if you put in 5 Zebra Danios for 10 gallon it is too glitchy for me and Cories are very active.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a group of 4 pygmy cories and they are great. They betta do not even notice them and they are really active cleaning the tank. My PH is 7.8 and just as high in gh/kh too but the cories seem to be doing very well despite how hard the water is.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The link said maxium for pygmies is 8.0 PH.


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

I also have high pH and hard water, and my pygmy cories are thriving! They are super entertaining to watch. They are nocturnal, so don't count on them playing during the day. However, mine come out in the evenings and play in the filter stream. I love their itty bitty selves! They are ridiculously cute little fish, in my opinion.  I have them in with neon tetras, who also are thriving. It's really more about what they are used to, as far as I can tell. Mine all came from my LFS, so they have no issues with the local water.

6 is generally the recommended minimum for pygmy cories, and supposedly they are good fish to have in with bettas.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ok, well do you think i could special order some pygmies from petco? I REALLY would like a little school!


It is so great to hear that they are hardy and adaptable!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

just read up on about three atricles, and they all said that pygmies are extremly sensitive and die easy?!?!

I am so confused..


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

*sorry for all the posts lol!*


*BEST NEWS EVER. Just called my petco and they carry 'PANDA" cories. What are these? Are they pygmies? How hardy are they? IT SAYS THEY ARE SENSISTIVE>>>*


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> just read up on about three atricles, and they all said that pygmies are extremly sensitive and die easy?!?!
> 
> I am so confused..


Well I must be a fantastic fish keeper! lol.  I don't do anything special.

Just keep a clean tank with frequent water changes.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ok. how frequent? I really like the peppered's, but the pygmies are cute too...

i think i rather start with the hardier cories such as the peppers and then work my way up to pygmies. I want to see how they will do in my params.
If they have to, they can end up having my 10 gal all to themselves later...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am pretty sure pandas are not Pygmies and remember there still is the miniumum tank size.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

oh darn!

I might have to just stick with peppers for now...they will end up having the whole 10 gal. to themselves eventually


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

But still miniumum tank sixe cories grow two to three inches and are quite active.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

the peppered at my LFS say 2 inches MAX.

I will do more frequent water changes also.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Water changes do not make up for activity.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

oh its activity, my bad, i thought you were talking about bio-load lol


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> ok. how frequent? I really like the peppered's, but the pygmies are cute too...
> 
> i think i rather start with the hardier cories such as the peppers and then work my way up to pygmies. I want to see how they will do in my params.
> If they have to, they can end up having my 10 gal all to themselves later...


Exactly the same as my bettas. I do a 30% WC on Wednesday and a 50% with vacuum on Saturday on all my tanks 10g-35g. You will like the corys. Cute and imo hardier than being given credit for in some articles. Could be that they have become hardier by being bred in harder water for a few generations.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ok. So twice a week, right?

Also, how many of the peppered's?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am telling you the right pygmy Cory species will be perfect for you.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

but i dont have them at my LFS otherwise i would get them


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You can get them pretty cheap off the website I gave you.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

yeah, but i have never ordered fish online and am afraid to do so.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have ordered from this website they are great.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

but they would have different water conditions. what have you ordered?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Never checked PH I have only heard positive reviews too and there prices are great.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

what did you order?

my computer has this thing on it that prevents it from buying things online.....

i tried to get some computer help but i guess it came with the computer...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Plants and CPD the CPD died a week later except one but I don't blame them the one I had before died but only one I ordered died.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

not too bad. I will look into thanks and see if comp. will allow it lol
i am technology-challenged


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So am I.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

haha it sucks being computer-challenged


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes but I am filled with random facts and fish care.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

just like me!

I have TONS of random facts and information on MANY,MANY topics lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Like there are 119 groves on a quarter.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

or the rarest eye colors are amber/green  aside from albino (red) and violet of course!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Really I thought grey red is the rarest hair color.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

gray is uncommon, a variation of the blue gene, which is a mutation. Gray eyes are the result of low melain (dont know how to spell it lol) in the iris. Generally, the lighter the eye the rarer it is.

My eyes are green/gold


red is the rarest hair color.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Asperger syndrome is a genetic disorder causing lack of social skills and eye contact, extreme obsessions, and other symptoms.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

-Albino/Bronze -No, too small
-Peppered -Yes, you could fit 4 w/ a betta
-Panda -Meh. Not as hardy, but you could fit 4 w/ a betta
-Pygmy/Haborus - You could fit 6 w/ a betta


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I still say pygmy. http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Peppered_Cory http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Albino_Cory http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Panda_Cory http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Tail_Spot_Pygmy_Cory http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Venezuelan_Pygmy_Cory http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Pygmy_Cory


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I still say pygmy. http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Peppered_Cory http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Albino_Cory http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Panda_Cory http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Tail_Spot_Pygmy_Cory http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Venezuelan_Pygmy_Cory http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Pygmy_Cory


 CB, she can't get pygmy so there isn't any point in mentioning them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

She said she might order online and I was pointing out most cories are bad for that tank.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

thanks everybody.

I tried going on the site. but my computer blocked it for some reason, so i am going with 3 pepper's.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wish them luck maybe later you can get them a bigger tank.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

thanks, choc! I must say, you were ALOT of help, and after i upgrade these cories later, i will most defintetly get pygmies!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Even I am thinking of pygmies and your welcome.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

thanks, i cant tell you how much you helped!

Ooooo!!!! If you do, could you post pis?

May i suggest a few names hehe....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes I am really thinking hard not sure if they hurt plants or if Carter would be okay with them.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i dont know if they hurt plants.....


Hoenycomb is semi-agressive, he flares alot, but never really goes after anything. Kinda full of bark and no bite 

I will see how he does, he has been in that tank for 2 years, so to reduce territory issues, i will cup him before i add the cories.

I am getting sand today, and switching the gravel out, so i want to wait until my tank is stabilized again to add the cories. My tank is cycled, but i might go through a mini cycle by changing substrates.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter is okay with bottom feeders but it says pygmies spend more time in the middle than other cories.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

hmmm i wonder why?

Post pics!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think Carter rubs it off as rocks or knows they dont bother his territory he doesnt care about the bottom and assumes anything in the surface is stealing his home or he is behaving because he has a good home.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

wow! Happy betta you have there!

lol, ugh there go the moving rocks again roflmao


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I dont get it? and Thank you.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

haha i mean Carter is probably saying to the pygmies:"ugh there are the moving "rocks" again!"


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh hope I can get them.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

just reading up and it says cories and it says there cant be any AQ salt in the aquarium whatsoever?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Scaless Fish are not very tolerant to copper and salt but are less likely to get things like Ick. Corydoras is greek for Helmet Skin.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

awesome! i will be draining the tank anyways to put the sand in...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Good keep us updated.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

thanks Choc! i wilL!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your welcome.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)




----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Back at you.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I never had Peppered Cories before, just the Julii, bronze and albino ones untill just recently my local petstore got in a shipment of Peppered Cories. I bought 2 of them and named them "Oakley" & "Maple". My other 2 are Julii Cories named "Pepper" & "Paprika" My Peppers are so cute and I love their color patterns. Mine are in super hard alkaline water and do just fine. I agree with the pygmy ones being too delicate, someone told me the same thing when I was thinking of getting some pygmy Cories.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You shoukd have atlest 3 of each variety different species dont school.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Woo-hoo!!!!

Just switched the gravel to sand, and put Honeycomb in! He tasted it once, decided it wasnt good and is swimming and exploring! Pictures to come!

I will get the 3 peppereds in a month or so when the tank stabilizes.

*this sand, the super naturals said it would bring down my ph to a neutral, and when i tested it, it did go down slightly, to about 7.4-7.8 my harndess seemed to get less too...*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yay for the cories adorible there curious little things.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

yep, they will be here in a couple months after my tank finishes its mini-cycle from the new substrate. *i posted a new thread with pics!*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Glad your cycling wish them the best I always forget cycling I think my fish only survive because my live plants.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

my tank is cycled, it has been set-up for 2 yrs, but i am prepared if changing the substrate will damage my bacteria, thus the mini-cycle, i am prepared for.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

*do i need an airstone for the cories? All i have is a submersible heater and a HOB. I heard they breathe from the surface like bettas?*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They have the labyrinth organ like the Betta I have even read the less they surface the better the water qaulity is do not know if that is true though. They can also move there eyes I love watching my cories do that and there surfacing is very fast a few seconds at most.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

oh ok thanks for the help!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your Welcome.


----------

